# My 1st grow, very hairy



## Largek

Let me know what you think about my bud, it all smokes great and super sticky but it's just so hairy and I'm wondering why...don't know if I'm happy or not 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Locked

What were the Trichomes at when you harvested?  Almost looks like they might have been taken a bit early.  Hard to tell from that pic and without info on the grow.


----------



## Rosebud

That happened to my outdoor grow on one variety last summer. It is weird when it is all hair, but she smokes just fine.


----------



## Kindbud

looks a lil early to me how many weeks was it??


----------



## MR1

Another question, did you grow with fluorescent or hid?


----------



## Rosebud

Mine that looked like that was in over 100 degree heat, did your room get real hot?


----------



## jingo

Rosebud said:


> Mine that looked like that was in over 100 degree heat, did your room get real hot?



That's my first guess to hot next guess nitrogen in flower. Do you cure in jars?

That can compress them more with a long cure.


----------



## Locked

Yeah I also thought heat problems. Looks like the buds never got that final swell.


----------



## Rosebud

I was so ticked when that happened but now it is fine, buds fit right in the pipe just perfect and man it gets ya stoned. People complain it is too strong... Nurse Larry.


----------



## Amateur Grower

I'll tell you, I bet you still got some decent herb.

AG


----------



## BudGrower

wat humidity affects on the plant ?


----------



## Rosebud

I didn't have any humidity here BG... I think some varieties do that when they get too hot but it doesn't hurt the end product.


----------



## Largek

Sorry for the late reply but thank you all for your replays. There was a few days where the grow room got a little hot up to around 90 usually around 75 though. The tri!s where about half milky n half clear. I used a hps 1000 w grow light. The bud smokes great gets me la nice strong high.( deff no complaits in that department. But after letting them. Ure a few more days they r starting to look a lil bit better.

Again thanks for all your input guys very much appreciated


----------



## Largek

Also I veg them for 4 weeks they were harvested at week 8 of flower. Grew in coco with house and garden nutes. Used bud Xl the Last 3 weeks in flower


----------



## Hackerman

My buds are always hairy on my regular Sativa. It's just a characteristic of the strain. I like the little red hairs. Looks cool and they taste great.


----------



## Largek

Yeah I just starting to think there is nothing wrong with it just me trying to be a perfectionist


----------



## Kindbud

they arnt 2 more weeks is what they needed needed did u see any amber or just milky and clear sativa goes for 10+ weeks usually


----------



## Locked

So odds are if you harvested at 8 weeks that they could have gone another week to 10 days.  I always let my plants go to at least all cloudy with no clear.  Jmo


----------



## EsC420PoT

Ya the first thought that came to mind when I saw the first post of this thread was (slight immature harvest) You should harvest by the color of your triches not the average time span that the strain is usually done at. There are always diff. variables that come into play which may need more time or less depending on your specific set up and techniques. Therefore you harvest by the color of trichs. Most people harvest when its a dark Milky amber, however this depends on personal preference as my good buddy harvest as soon as his trichs get a thick milky white. He states the high is more relaxing and not to intense this way. For me, I like my Meds to be as strong as possible, so I go with the Slight dark yet slightly light ambered color. I feel this is not to over matured, yet not to young. I in my first grows (especially out door) I ALWAYS cutt to early, and it wasn't because I was to anxious to smoke, it was cause I honestly felt it was done... A lot of the time, they looked exactly as your picture above. I feel you harvested like my buddy did when they were just barly starting to turn a dark milky white, therefore you have very long hairs that were at one point going to be the girth of the buds, but due to harvesting early, are now just long *** hairs lol. At least thats just my honest opinion.


----------



## mrnice

Obviously sativa dominant and tbh ive grow afghan haze and near perfect conditions and they never got hard buds just all airey like yours but man amongst the strongest weed ive ever grown although it tasted like **** diesel fuel.
Mrnice


----------

